# NEW from ParaGrafix: Inserts for Galactica's "Garages"



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I finally got the last piece shape worked out and am getting ready to produce the Garage Inserts for the Galactica. This set not only adds the missing details from the inserts, but also covers the seems. Unfortunately, because of the on/off nature of photoetch, I couldn't include panel lines in the design.

I really thought this was going to be a fairly small fret, but when everything was put together, it ends up being about 4-1/4" by 7-7/8" (10.9 by 19.6 cm)! This will be in 0.005" brass to keep it flexible for easier handling. 

Rob "Talon" Holts is updating his decal set to "play well" with this new PE set.

There may be some minor additions of details before this comes out as Rob and I still have to go over it.

Street price will be $24.95


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Totally rockin!:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh yeah ....... now we are cooking


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paul... Paul... You are killing me mate 

Seriously though after the big seaview I have learned to be patient cause I know you will do stuff that just blows us out. :thumbsup: I'm glad it'll be a while before I start me BSG so now I can gather my funds for more neat add ons. 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The etch came in yesterday and I had enough time to replace the image above with a scan ... then we lost power and my UPS didn't shut down my server, resulting in a harddrive failure and screwing up my wireless printer configuration. So, I've spent most of the day running down new drives, reconfiguring the printer (so I could print out big-o discounts for Best Buy) and now the server is doing its thing.

The bottom line is, I have not spent the day breaking down the material and finalizing the instructions as I'd hoped. Rather than going out tomorrow, I hope to be shipping on Friday.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Whoo hoo! I fixed the server a half hour ahead of schedule. It's now time to drink heavily and get up tomorrow to do the instructions, and actually ship this puppy out!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I spoke too soon about the server - it was still on the fritz on Thursday and it took all day to fix it. I got the instructions done on Friday and it shipped out on yesterday.

Today I put a set into one of my Galactica kits. I did them quick and didn't use the strongest adhesive, but I think these show how they work.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks sharp!:thumbsup:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Very nice looking indeed


----------

